# Where do you train in the winter?



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Those of us who are actually affected by winter! 

Not so much the cold, but the snow and wind chill is brutal sometimes. 
Do you suck it up and train outside? Shovel the work field? 
Or 
Work inside? Where? Barn/arena? Rented training facility? 

I'm trying to find a reasonably priced place to train indoors this winter, or ill hsve to break out the shovel every snow storm, which I'm way to lazy to do. 

So what do you ladies and gents do in the winter for training?


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

snow blow the field and work, and yes it sucks

we do know a guy that trains horses about a mile away and has a big indoor barn. We can pay to train there if it is really bad but it is 8inches of soft dirt.
i think we used it once last year.

so check out you local horse people


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

We get bad rains and large puddles and ice occasionally and if it training time its training time outside. Alot of people don't come because there marrys but alot of us do. When I lived in NY we would train too in the snow if there was no place to go indoors depending on the deepness of the snow.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have the school and I train in the gym (unless we are doing building searches then we utilize the whole thing......I train outside when the weather is tolerable.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

nice to be in AZ this time of year...



but Id think you would just have to do the same that we do during the summer at times, keep it indoors


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Like Carol, we have an old school about 1/2 mile from our kennel. I have a key and access to the entire school, gym, everything which is very handy. We also have a 1600 square foot training room in the kennel. We use our barns and machine sheds, our hay sheds and garages. We have two huge caves on our property that we use sometimes. The fire department is located at the end of my driveway and they are happy to let us use their buildings too. We also have access to the state fair grounds about 20 minutes from our kennel which is about 40 acres of buildings and huge barns. We have an old armory civic center that we also have a key to about 30 minutes away. Plus we use some of the local schools that are still in use and large buildings that some of the local businesses let us use.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

We lease a field and adjacent big barn from a farmer by the year.


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Our club alternates fields. One of our training fields has a heated indoor arena/dog training area. The other training field is outdoors where we simply plow the snow when it's too deep.

We dress for the weather, drape the dogs' boxes for added insulation, and train on even thru weather in single digits + hefty winds on the mountaintop.

Linda


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

we have large horse barn that i train in here in syracuse. nobody around me trains that much that i know of so i have it all to myself. thats why i want to try and start a club to get more interest in the area.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

We train outside all year long. My training club is about 40 minutes away, and it is ALWAYS colder and windier there (very open and flat country), but we train through all conditions there. We have a storage trailer there to store equipment, and it has a big room to warm up in a little, but it is hardly ever used. The coldest weather out there doesn't seem to bother the rotts much at all. Usually when it's real bad, people just wait their turn with their dogs in their heated cars (duh). Training usually goes a lot quicker because people aren't standing around yacking as much.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Of course most of my search work is done at work and by its nature is done in the cold/snow on the side of a mountain.

But for the rest of it...the obedience and such..in my backyard in the snow, wind, freezing cold. Oh...yah in the dark too. Nothing like training by headlamp. I feel free to go to other outdoor dark snowy places to train too LOL. 

It does suck, especially for teaching new behaviors and so on. The dog doesn't seem to care mind you.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Outside in the hood .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Outside in the hood .


gotta train where ya work. Although I do admit to abit of softness. I had the opportunity to use a gym for a lot of the ob work on this new group of dogs I'm working. It's outside for everything else though.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Our club has use of a heated livestock arean/class room at the U of M for the last 24 years we are very lucky aint cheep though


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Outside. Even in the snow. Although if the snow is really bad, we don't do bitework. Looking into using a friend's indoor arena but the dirt in there is THICK, so not sure how that is going to work out.


----------



## Holly Huryn (Mar 12, 2008)

I plow the driveway and work outside. If it's below -25, we train in the house.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Yesterday when it was snow snow We trained outside in it, had a blast, today its like hard and icy and cracks at the top into pockets of pressure so probally will wait till tommorow to get the boys out for training.


----------



## Bob McKown (Apr 13, 2010)

Out side on the training field rain or shine or snow. O.G Indy where men are men and so are the women... hahhahaa


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

We train outside year round here in Chicago. If it's raining really hard we will call it. But usually cold and/or snow are a given for 4-6 months straight here, and we just muscle through it.
I wear this stuff to make things tolerable:

Carhartt Arctic Quilt Lined Extremes Coveralls.

Muck Boots Arctic Sport


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Air scenting for snowballs and leaves on a windy day...

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_4736.jpg


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

This is where my clickerly club meets.


This is the FR club's big basket field.
(there's other fields and indoor options as well)


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Suttle, are you kiddin' me... totally not fair... share some of the wealth man, Schools, FD, State Fair Grounds, personal buildings...you even got CAVE'S!! Man I wish I lived close to you...




mike suttle said:


> Like Carol, we have an old school about 1/2 mile from our kennel. I have a key and access to the entire school, gym, everything which is very handy. We also have a 1600 square foot training room in the kennel. We use our barns and machine sheds, our hay sheds and garages. We have two huge caves on our property that we use sometimes. The fire department is located at the end of my driveway and they are happy to let us use their buildings too. We also have access to the state fair grounds about 20 minutes from our kennel which is about 40 acres of buildings and huge barns. We have an old armory civic center that we also have a key to about 30 minutes away. Plus we use some of the local schools that are still in use and large buildings that some of the local businesses let us use.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Toran Scott said:


> Suttle, are you kiddin' me... totally not fair... share some of the wealth man, Schools, FD, State Fair Grounds, personal buildings...you even got CAVE'S!! Man I wish I lived close to you...


yeah the cave thing is just mean..are they big enough to live in, that is the question???


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Outside in the hood .


 
Yeah, thats real training!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Just so you can feel better about your winter training facilities a couple training clips for you... Nothing ideal.

This is as close to indoor as it gets, actually training in her kennel. It has a light and the floor is mostly snow free.  Second day using a dumbell (plastic), teaching the retrieve.
http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/ab166/pikamal/?action=view&current=MOV05214.mp4

Lots of training in the dark by headlamp in her dog yard. Trying to teach the food refusal...heel away...first attempt:
http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/ab166/pikamal/?action=view&current=MOV05202.mp4


----------



## Lee Marconi (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi everyone.

Some of our club members (that train seriously) train sometimes at the outdoor club field and sometimes at a members facility.
The same group rents an indoor facility Thursday night.
I am always training my dog daily outside somewhere, she loves the cold and snow.
(also near Chicago)

Lee


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Ugh, outside. Fine for natives apparently because nobody else seemed like they were too chilly, but not ok for me. It is obvious I'm still not acclimated to chilly weather.


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

Kara I feel your pain. Saw that someone said go to the parking garage and train and I was like why didnt I think of that, So thats where I will be going on thurs. We try to rent def. places and do what we can. As long as it's training I am good.
lance


----------

